# What to get?



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Who's buying new stuff for the ice season??


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Can't stop buying, I think I need a support group


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm building a new all aluminum hard sided shanty for erie, got a marcum vs 485c camera from cabelas bargain cave for $240. Got another gas auger, snowmobile, big box of lures, does it ever end?


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

No.....it does not 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

You would start this wouldn't you. I don't need anything but want some new things.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm getting a Nils convertible. Where is the best place to get one online?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I am going to end up selling my marcum 825sd camera this year and upgrading too the marcum lx9. Thought about getting a new shanty as well even though I don't need it. Lol.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Scum_Frog said:


> I am going to end up selling my marcum 825sd camera this year and upgrading too the marcum lx9. Thought about getting a new shanty as well even though I don't need it. Lol.


Hey let me know when you sell that.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

We can never have enough gear that's not even a possibility. I'm always searching for stuff even though I don't really need it. I'm going to buy a new otter shanty and I already own two shanties but the only thing better than two shanties is three.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Tightlines: Reeds or Cabela's have been 2 of the more popular Nils Auger Retailers.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

And only thing better than three shantys is five, looking at number five now.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Hey let me know when you sell that.


Will do bud.....been looking to find lx9 on sale somewhere.....$1,100 is a hard pill too swallow lol


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

New ice pics, bait container, new boots. Thinking of selling my new 5in auger for a 6in. Got a two man shanty but think i also need a one man. And i probably should get a new rod and reel, just in case.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Last year I made some great investments to my ice fishing collection. I added a very nice rod and reel combo, an fl8 and a mr buddy heater. I don't know how I fished without those last two! This year I am looking for more mobility, so a one man flip is on my radar. Still trying to decide what brand. From a discussion I started a month ago, I am ruling clam out but still not sold on any particular make or model.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Clam is such unbelievable junk, how anybody buys it i dont know. They took a good name, and cut so many corners its unusable. 4 words sums it up. GREED=MADE IN CHINA. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

lovin life said:


> Clam is such unbelievable junk, how anybody buys it i dont know. They took a good name, and cut so many corners its unusable. 4 words sums it up. GREED=MADE IN CHINA.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Need to start looking for some tungsten jigs. Thought about a heater but not much room in a Clam 1 map flip.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

HMMM, Shannon, are ya lookin for a caddy for all that gear, I'm in the same boat !!


My Demeyes said:


> I'm building a new all aluminum hard sided shanty for erie, got a marcum vs 485c camera from cabelas bargain cave for $240. Got another gas auger, snowmobile, big box of lures, does it ever end?


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

That's what's so nice about the hard sided shanty, I'll have plenty of storage space inside under the seat boxes. It will be one of a kind, I have lots of innovative ideas.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

You know what I like about Shappell? They are affordable and you can get all of the parts off their website! From a broken bungy cord, window, snaps, fabric anything! Not to mention they are MADE IN MURICA!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I'm looking at the fisholodge 2 man right now. I'm comparing prices at different places


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I would like to have a nice 1 or 2 man flip shanty, but the cost of the higher quality ones is unreal for what they are, and for what they cost they should have a 5 year warranty .


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

I had a Eskimo Quick Flip 1 and it was great... Easy pull and fast setup just flipping it over.. It was around $250. Since I will be doing most my ice fishing with my son, I sold the Eskimo and placed a order for Shappell 3000DX and its a 2 man for around $300.. Yea your right they sure aren,t cheap!!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I had the DX. Really like it alot with a fishing partner. The ski system should come with it. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

jmshar said:


> I had a Eskimo Quick Flip 1 and it was great... Easy pull and fast setup just flipping it over.. It was around $250. Since I will be doing most my ice fishing with my son, I sold the Eskimo and placed a order for Shappell 3000DX and its a 2 man for around $300.. Yea your right they sure aren,t cheap!!


I was looking at that. Did you have room for a heater and electronics? I was wondering about that and I don't like the fact there isn't a built in seat.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Eyeing the Otter XTH Lodge hub shelter. Waiting for somebody to post a review on it, but I'm leaning towards that. And an otter sled. Not sure if I'll go with the Pro medium or small...


----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)

I own a clam Yukon and an otter lodge. Both are 2 man the otter lodge is far superior to the clam but is much larger packed down in weight and total length. The otter will not actually fit in the 6ft bed of my truck without it being on tilt. If your fishing with a machine the otter is the way to go little more expensive but way more room. Have the thicker denier on the otter also which cuts down on the moisture inside shanty. Many days I dont even turn on my buddy heater if its above 20 degrees with the sun out. Actually going to get another otter lodge in the next couple of weeks. If your dragging a sled by hand do not get the otter way to heavy to drag this is where the clam comes into play.


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

dustinlancy said:


> I was looking at that. Did you have room for a heater and electronics? I was wondering about that and I don't like the fact there isn't a built in seat.


Yea there was room for your gear but space was limited.. It came with a tri fold chair that was nice cause you could use it if you fished outside the shelter..


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

lovin life said:


> I had the DX. Really like it alot with a fishing partner. The ski system should come with it.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Did you buy the ski system for yours.. Was wondering how that worked on it and if its worth the extra money.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Ski system is worth every penny. Easy to use.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ha ha dang quack pot is correct, five shanties have got to be better than three.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I think I have a problem,but in my defense I've had two for over twenty years. A old gray shapely with a floor, and a shapely one man flip. The other two are hub a Eskimo that I got about three years ago that has only been set up once, I traded for the other last year and haven't even set it up.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I like all options you have. I wouldn't mind getting a hub if I was taking out a small army and not moving much, but if it's windy they can be a PITA. I have a friend who has an Eskimo hub it's got lots of room just not real mobile. I'm looking to get another shanty that I can be mobile yet not see through the fabric after three trips. I really think I'm getting the otter 1 man. A little extra now saves lots of money later. My clam isn't worth a cup of warm piss.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I've had 0 issues with my clam kodiak one man flip. It's roomy and has a huge tub to store all my stuff in. I've ran this thing hard all over erie and inland spots with 0 issues. I even sit my mr.buddy behind me in the tub while fishing and it heats my back up VERY nice lol. I thought about getting the new one man otter this year because of some of the new conveniences but idk if I will.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Well finally someone has a Clam that likes it. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I also have a Clam and love it. Got the Legend XL and would get one again. The reason i got that shanty was of how much room it has but with the sliding support poles it is very compact. I have 2 buddy's that also have the Legend XL and they like them too. We tow them behind atvs alot on erie, simcoe, St. Claire ect. They are also easy to tow by hand imo.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovin , the legand Xl is full thermal so it won't have the cracking in inside like a normal clam, and has new design in the pole system, and a 3 year warranty for when something does go wrong. At almost $500 I'd go with the 1 man otter which is going to be around the same and a better product.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I am looking at getting a shanty this year. I fished out of an Eskimo pop up a bunch last year and really liked it and the price is good for as much as I probably would use it. I like the flip overs a lot too though, but you loose a decent amount of space in the sled with a flip over so decisions decisions.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Get both, There are advantages to both. If you are alone a single person flip is the bomb. If you have company the hub is best. I'm looking into a two person flip.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

quackpot said:


> Get both, There are advantages to both. If you are alone a single person flip is the bomb. If you have company the hub is best. I'm looking into a two person flip.


Haha I wish! It's going to be hard enough getting one right now (just bought a house and have a wedding coming up)...I saw your post with all of your shanties and augers...I might just sneak into one of your shanties haha


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Get yourself a wedding present, say it's for us honey. LOL


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Yeah I sold one of my power augers this evening. I've been trying to get him set all year. He is buying a house also. It cost him $180 boy is he happy.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm buying a house too quack pot...


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

My Demeyes said:


> Get yourself a wedding present, say it's for us honey. LOL


Haha pulled the trigger and bought an Eskimo Quickfish 2 and a couple chairs to go with it tonight. Now just need to work on the power auger. Don't mind drilling a couple holes with the 8 inch lazer but if having to move a lot like we did a few times last year on Erie and power auger would come in handy.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Don't forget to think outside the lines, I just sold a 8" for $180 and made a couple bucks.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm reading all of the information and considerations you guys are posting to help me decide what kind of shanty to buy. 
I also have no electronics yet and need to decide between a flasher, finder, or camera. Ultimately having a camera and flasher seems best. 

I'm using a Milwaukee H. duty 18volt/ 7" Lazer set-up that I love and highly recommend.


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

Rum, in my opinion, a flasher is better than a camera buy far. Especially if you can only buy one or the other. I have both and don't use the camera much. It always seems to be difficult to find your lure and the camera wants to turn a lot. And that big long cord hanging down in the water has got to have some impact on the fish. 

I have the cheaper hummingbird ice 35 and really like it. It's way more affordable and I have fished with guys that have the high end flashers. I really don't see that the super high end flasher really do much more than the cheaper ones.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Go with a flasher/ fish finder. They work in any kind of water conditions and at night. Sometimes the waters murky at lakes or at night and you can't see anything with the camera. I had 1 never used it, traded it in brand new in the box for a vexilar. Fl8 is a good unit that won't break the bank. Vex even sells reconditioned units.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree w ErieA. Flasher all the way. Vexilar baby !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I;ve had the Clam Nanook for a handful of years now. It's nice for solo & double usage. The price is on the lower end of 2 man flips. Granted, not in the same quality or ball park as Otter or Eskimo, but it's serviceable & I'm happy with its performance. Here's a pic with my son, Nathan and his buddy Josh in it a few seasons ago.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks guys, I appreciate your sharing your experiences with me. I'm going to get the flasher first.

John, it doesn't look like there's much room in there for you! LOL


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have that nanook I mounted a high back boat seat in the middle and made a really roomy one man shanty. The material is not very spectacular but it's serviceable for entry level. I have found on windy days The shanty sucks. I have a camera and a vex I would get a vex first and maybe a camera later to play with. Lots of conditions limit a camera's performance. Thick ice and snow cover limit visibility. Cloudy days with snow cover limit visibility even in fairly clean water. At first ice and limited snow cover on a lake with clean water it is cool to watch the fish. I fish upgrounds often and they are great for those even with snow cover because the water is crazy clear, but that being said you can't see much unless you are close to the bottom. If your fishing deep water especially at a lake like Berlin don't even bother. The vexilar is king. I have a friend with a marcum lx9 but they are so complicated the last time we fished together we used my Fl-20 because it is so easy to use. The Marcum is a nice unit and I think after the proper training it would be nice.


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

Just as a reference for what I was talking about with the hummingbird ice 35, look at the star rating and reviews on cabelas site. It has the most reviews by far. Whatever brand you get, I think most would agree that this is not an item that you need to go high-end to have very good results.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

lovin life said:


> I agree w ErieA. Flasher all the way. Vexilar baby !
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Lovin, I didn't know your vex could read through the snow, leaves, and dirt in the woods up off Main Street. Is that an extra option vex offers?


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

The guys and I were just talking about new gear. We all laugh that we have quads, sleds, flashers, and all the gear in existence. When it is time to go we try to take as little as possible. We all decided to go one full season on what we already own. For the panfish I always revert back to three jigs. Walleye on Erie, we own every rapala, and every pimple. If these don't get it done, then we are going to the bar and ordering fish. +1 on the flasher, I own a marcum 7 and love it. My old hummingbird 35 still gets it done though. +2 on the otter, but only if you have a good quad. I converted the old trusty nils to a cordless drill and it is magic. Sadly, minnows, waxies, and spikes are my only purchases this year.


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

One thing to consider if your fishing erie is a gps is very important both for safety and finding spots you want to fish. I don't consider a phone as a safety device it relies on a cell that is not as reliable as the gps units on graphs or handhelds. I always use my vex that I have had for over 10 years but I also bought a lowrance elite 5. It is mounted on my atv, serves as a great backup or I can give to a buddy to use. I only started ice fishing erie and it already helped last year getting off the ice during a whiteout.

If I was buying my first I would look for the combo (you pick lowrance or hummingbird, Chevy or ford). I love my vex and would never quit using it but erie isn't a lake you want to be without a good gps.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

jeepdude64 said:


> One thing to consider if your fishing erie is a gps is very important both for safety and finding spots you want to fish. I don't consider a phone as a safety device it relies on a cell that is not as reliable as the gps units on graphs or handhelds. I always use my vex that I have had for over 10 years but I also bought a lowrance elite 5. It is mounted on my atv, serves as a great backup or I can give to a buddy to use. I only started ice fishing erie and it already helped last year getting off the ice during a whiteout.
> 
> If I was buying my first I would look for the combo (you pick lowrance or hummingbird, Chevy or ford). I love my vex and would never quit using it but erie isn't a lake you want to be without a good gps.


I think a compass is much more valuable than a gps for safety reasons. No gps gets a signal in a white out. We followed a guy last year during a white out that kept doing circles. I finally stopped him and followed the compass to get back to catawba.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Great points, I'm taking notes- GPS + compass for back-up in the situation that will happen sometime. I already have a great Lowrance hand-held and a compass from fishing trips into the Canadian wilderness.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I pin a whistle on a retractable lanyard in case I fall through. A seven dollar storm whistle ca be heard for miles.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Lots of great ideas. It is a little daunting being on the lake in a snow storm. It is very easy to get turned around.


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm going to get one of the No. 8 Tackle CGI reels. Also wanting to add some LED lights to my flip over. Wanting to make a control board with a master on/off switch, dim light on/off, bright light on/off and receptacle for flasher unit power rather than clip leads. put it all in a nice looking aluminum panel and mount it under the seat. Power will be supplied by two 35 aH batteries wired together. Fabricated battery box will also be under seat. Wires for lights will be threaded through poles.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

That sounds like a great project Lee. I hope you will keep us up on your progress with some photos.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That does sound pretty awesome good idea


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Just added up the cost of all parts, about a hundred bucks. I'll tone it back a little I think


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I think you could halve that by using one 35 ah battery. 35 ah is hugh for your needs. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Probably getting some new sponge bobbers, some sweet chrome snap swivels and definitely getting some new line. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------

